# Darwin



## Komputerhead

Please add a Darwin, Australia Group the AU please?


----------



## Vegeta09

@Komputerhead
@Shoogster
@jb999

That's 3 active users @uberpeople.net we should be able to create a Darwin sub forum now, it only leaves Hobart without one from the Australian capital cities, given the lack of drivers posting on here from Hobart.


----------



## Komputerhead

Yay!


----------



## Komputerhead

Just create the group, there are lots of Darwin Uber Drivers


----------



## Board

Yeah, would be great to know what you guys are making in a small place. Is it worth it?


----------



## Komputerhead

There are a huge amount of Uber Drivers in Darwin and soon to be Uber Eats. As we have a lot fo Tourists they often like to take Uber as they are already familiar with it and can trust it.


----------



## Board

Komputerhead said:


> There are a huge amount of Uber Drivers in Darwin and soon to be Uber Eats. As we have a lot fo Tourists they often like to take Uber as they are already familiar with it and can trust it.


Yeah, to make a wage out of it, you'd have to make 1.2k a week without another job. Possible? I don't think so.


----------



## Nakul

Hello, How do we create Darwin group?


----------



## losiglow

I thought this was going to be a thread about stupid people winning the Darwin award.


----------

